# L'abbiamo fatta venire



## *girasole*

Il direttore parla all'impiegato:
_Oggi L’abbiamo fatta venire qui per dimostrarLe la nostra gratitudine con un meritato aumento di stipendio._

  La mia domanda: Visto che si tratta di un impiegato e non di un’impiegata, perché “L’abbiamo fattA venire”?



Cari saluti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Perchè essendo una situazione formale, si usa il LEI e non il TU.


----------



## giovannino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Perchè essendo una situazione formale, si usa il LEI e non il TU.


 
Penso che girasole sia consapevole che nella frase viene usato il "lei" e ponga invece il problema dell'accordo.

Serianni scrive:

"Per quanto riguarda _lei, _l'uso ormai generale, parlato e scritto, presenta l'accordo al maschile [se _lei _è riferito a un uomo]...Ciò non toglie che l'accordo al femminile, benché raro, possa sempre incontrarsi"


----------



## Jana337

Sarebbe sbagliato l'accordo al femminile se è un maschio oppure è una scelta prettamente grammaticale e il genere della persona non c'entra?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giovannino said:


> Penso che girasole sia consapevole che nella frase viene usato il "lei" e ponga invece il problema dell'accordo.
> 
> Serianni scrive:
> 
> "Per quanto riguarda _lei, _l'uso ormai generale, parlato e scritto, presenta l'accordo al maschile [se _lei _è riferito a un uomo]...Ciò non toglie che l'accordo al femminile, benché raro, possa sempre incontrarsi"


Ma pensa te...Se io avessi trovato una frase del tipo:

_Oggi L’abbiamo fatt*o* venire qui per dimostrarLe la nostra gratitudine con un meritato aumento di stipendio.

_avrei certamento detto che fatt*o* fosse sbagliato (e sinceremente a me sembra sbagliato..)


----------



## Lello4ever

In effetti non mi pare di aver mai sentito l'accordo al maschile, sempre "fatta venite".


----------



## federicoft

Sono d'accordo con i due colleghi che mi hanno preceduto... raro, piuttosto, mi sembra accordare il "lei" al genere.


----------



## bubu7

giovannino said:


> Serianni scrive:
> 
> "Per quanto riguarda _lei, _l'uso ormai generale, parlato e scritto, presenta l'accordo al maschile [se _lei _è riferito a un uomo]...Ciò non toglie che l'accordo al femminile, benché raro, possa sempre incontrarsi"


Proprio così.
Aggiungo che l'accordo al femminile (indipendente dal fatto che la persona sia un uomo o una donna) è proprio dei registri più alti (aulico e burocratico).



P. s.



			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Perch*è* essendo una situazione formale...


Attenzione agli accenti! Oggi scrivere _perchè_ al posto di _perché_ è indice di una scrittura trascurata.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io personalmente faccio così (e di conseguenza trovo sia giusto così! Ma parliamone...):

Il participio dei verbi transitivi va al femminile a prescindere:
_L'abbiamo fatt*a* venire qui..
Era Lei tra il pubblico? L'ho vist*a* in televisione!
Ieri l'avevo chiamat*a* per questo e quest'altro motivo, ma non L'ho trovat*a*, probabilmente non era in ufficio.
_
Qualunque altra cosa riferita alla persona cui mi rivolgo col _Lei_ concorda con il suo sesso:
_La vedo riposat*o*. È andat*o* in vacanza?
_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Attenzione agli accenti! Oggi scrivere _perchè_ al posto di _perché_ è indice di una scrittura trascurata.



Hai ragione..La cosa più triste è che ci devo persino pensare prima di scegliere l'accento giusto..



MünchnerFax said:


> Io personalmente faccio così (e di conseguenza trovo sia giusto così! Ma parliamone...):
> 
> Il participio dei verbi transitivi va al femminile a prescindere:
> _L'abbiamo fatt*a* venire qui..
> Era Lei tra il pubblico? L'ho vist*a* in televisione!
> Ieri l'avevo chiamat*a* per questo e quest'altro motivo, ma non L'ho trovat*a*, probabilmente non era in ufficio.
> _
> Qualunque altra cosa riferita alla persona cui mi rivolgo col _Lei_ concorda con il suo sesso:
> _La vedo riposat*o*. È andat*o* in vacanza?
> _



Farei le stesse scelte..


----------



## giovannino

MünchnerFax said:


> Il participio dei verbi transitivi va al femminile a prescindere:
> _L'abbiamo fatt*a* venire qui.._
> _Era Lei tra il pubblico? L'ho vist*a* in televisione!_
> _Ieri l'avevo chiamat*a* per questo e quest'altro motivo, ma non L'ho trovat*a*, probabilmente non era in ufficio._
> 
> Qualunque altra cosa riferita alla persona cui mi rivolgo col _Lei_ concorda con il suo sesso:
> _La vedo riposat*o*. È andat*o* in vacanza?_


 
Sì, sono d'accordo. Serianni avrebbe dovuto distinguere fra _Lei _e _La._

Mi sembra che on il _Lei_ soggetto ci sia sempre accordo basato sul genere, quindi anche con il participio passato in frasi passive:

Lei è/sarà/è stato licenziato

Lei si è lasciato fuorviare

E' con il _La _che le cose si complicano. Ad esempio, come MF, anch'io direi "La vedo riposato", "Ieri l'ho vista in televisione". Un esempio che mi mette in difficoltà, invece, è "Ieri l'ho visto/a preoccupato". Qui non mi sembra possibile usare "vista" perché stonerebbe con "preoccupato". O no?
Che ne pensate?


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Attenzione agli accenti! Oggi scrivere _perchè_ al posto di _perché_ è indice di una scrittura trascurata.


 
Ma no, dai, caro Bubu7, questa e' pedanteria. Su un forum l'errore occasionale ci puo' stare ma il predicozzo...


----------



## claudine2006

giovannino said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo. Serianni avrebbe dovuto distinguere fra _Lei _e _La._
> 
> Mi sembra che on il _Lei_ soggetto ci sia sempre accordo basato sul genere, quindi anche con il participio passato in frasi passive:
> 
> Lei è/sarà/è stato licenziato
> 
> Lei si è lasciato fuorviare
> 
> E' con il _La _che le cose si complicano. Ad esempio, come MF, anch'io direi "La vedo riposato", "Ieri l'ho vista in televisione". Un esempio che mi mette in difficoltà, invece, è "Ieri l'ho visto/a preoccupato". Qui non mi sembra possibile usare "vista" perché stonerebbe con "preoccupato". O no?
> Che ne pensate?


Nonostante ciò, direi "l'ho vista preoccupato".


----------



## giovannino

claudine2006 said:


> Nonostante ciò, direi "l'ho vista preoccupato".


 
Probabilmente è quello che direi anch'io, senza pormi problemi di accordo. Tuttavia non posso non pensare alla confusione di uno studente straniero davanti a un participio femminile e un aggettivo maschile entrambi riferiti a "la"


----------



## *girasole*

giovannino said:


> Tuttavia non posso non pensare alla confusione di uno studente straniero davanti a un participio femminile e un aggettivo maschile entrambi riferiti a "la"



 Sì, Giovannino, hai proprio ragione! Studio l’italiano da quasi quattro anni, ma finora non mi ero accorta di questa regola. Ho letto quella frase che vi ho citato e sono veramente rimasta confusa. 
  E quell’esempio “L'ho vista preoccupato“ è ancora moolto più strano…. 

  Grazie a tutti voi per le vostre risposte che mi hanno aiutato molto!!!
Buon fine settimana.


----------



## antonio.gior

Vi pongo un problema simile:

1 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*i* Maria" (maria e' andata via)
2 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*o* Maria"
3 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*a* Maria"
quale forma e' corretta?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Spero di non sbagliare...
devi guardare il complemento oggetto e non il soggetto:
Maria ha lasciato noi=> ci ha lasciati (che io sappia però, col "noi" e "voi" non è obbligatorio e puoi benissimo dire ci ha lasciato). Lo so non è facile, Necsus intervieni tu!


----------



## Necsus

antonio.gior said:


> Vi pongo un problema simile:
> 
> 1 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*i* Maria" (maria e' andata via)
> 2 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*o* Maria"
> 3 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*a* Maria"
> quale forma e' corretta?


Per come la vedo io:

1 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*i* Maria" (= Maria ha lasciato _*noi*_, se n'è andata per la sua strada, o più verosimilmente è passata a miglior vita... Volendo dire che 'Maria se n'è andata lasciandoci lì' senza concordare il participio, anteporrei il soggetto a oggetto e predicato: 'Maria ci ha lasciato' [ma comunque anche _lasciat*i*_, essendo l'oggetto un pronome personale anteposto]);
2 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*o* Maria" (= qualcuno sottinteso, per esempio Giuseppe, finita la gita, e senza avvertire l'esigenza di concordare il participio, ha lasciat_*o*_ Maria _*a noi*_, probabilmente l'ha scaricata...);
3 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*a* Maria" (= il solito sciupafemmine Giuseppe ha scaricato Maria, stavolta l'ha lasciat*a *_*a noi*,_ preoccupandosi, cosa ormai non molto frequente, di concordare il participio).


----------



## antonio.gior

Non riesco ancora a capire il "lasciata" (3° caso) e qual'e' la differenza con il 2° caso. NOn dovrebbe essere sbagliata quella forma?? (la 3)
Se l'idea fosse "Maria se n'e' andata lasciandoci soli" dovrebbe esser giusta la forma 1. o no??

La regola qual'e'??


----------



## Atars

antonio.gior said:


> Se l'idea fosse "Maria se n'e' andata lasciandoci soli" dovrebbe esser giusta la forma 1. o no??
> La regola qual'e'??


 
La forma giusta, secondo la tua 'idea', sarebbe solo la 1. C'è però da dire che alcuni colloquialmente, sbagliando o non sbagliando, userebbero anche la 2.
Per la 3 Necsus ha voluto cercare per forza un significato, per dare completezza all'analisi. 
Per la regola, non vorrei essere nei panni di uno straniero perfezionista. In linea di massima bisognerebbe guardare al significato del contesto della frase esaminata. Per questo motivo l'analisi di Necsus riguarda tutte e tre le forme: se infatti chi ha posto la domanda avesse specificato solo l'interpretazione che hai dato tu, la risposta sarebbe stata, appunto, una sola. Ossia la n. 1.


----------



## antonio.gior

Saro' noioso ma vorrei capire il senso del 3° caso.

cito Necsus
3 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*a* Maria" (= il solito sciupafemmine Giuseppe ha scaricato Maria, stavolta l'ha lasciat*a *_*a noi*,_ preoccupandosi, cosa ormai non molto frequente, di concordare il participio).

il senso non dovrebbe essere identico al 2° caso??? cioe'
Giuseppe, finita la gita ha lasciat_*o*_ Maria _*a noi*_, probabilmente l'ha scaricata...
In entrambi i casi, schematizzando, "lui ha lasciato lei a noi". 
O forse dovrei pensare al reciproco: "lei e' stat*a *lasciat*a* da lui"??
(ma in questo caso le cose cambiano)

Non capisco... (l'italiano e' davvero strano)


----------



## antonio.gior

Altra perplessita' (derivata dalla forma di sopra):

1 - Maria ci ha lasciat*i*.
2 - Maria ci ha lasciat*o*.
3 - Maria ci ha lasciat*a*.

nel senso maria se n'e' andata (lasciandoci soli); quindi lei compie l'azione, noi la subiamo.
Penso che la 2 e' sicuramente sbagliata; non so perche' ma mi e' piu' simpatica la prima forma... 

Insomma, il participio con chi va accordato??? 
Deve esistere una regola...

P.S: scusate l'insistenza.


----------



## Atars

antonio.gior said:


> Non capisco... (l'italiano e' davvero strano)


Se devo dirla tutta Anto'  è proprio la frase originaria di questo thread ad essere 'sbagliata' o quantomeno ad essere costruita male ed a stonarmi.

Delle tre frasi da te forumlate la terza è quella completamente sbagliata. Secondo me delle altre due si può dire in entrambi i modi, ma forse la n.1 mi fa intendere che Maria è andata via e la  n.2 che Maria è morta 
Non sono così preparato in grammatica da poter esprimere un'opinione valida. Attendiamo esperti.

P.s. non sei affatto noioso bensì curioso, e questa è una buona cosa


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Antonio. Parlando di un verbo transitivo con ausiliare avere e complemento oggetto espresso, come in questo caso, l'accordo è obbligatorio quando il participio si riferisce ai pronomi atoni precedenti _lo, la, li, le_. Negli altri casi "la tendenza attuale è quella di lasciare invariato il participio, quale che sia la posizione del complemento oggetto; tuttavia, se l'oggetto è rappresentato da un pronome personale, i casi di accordo sono ancora abbastanza frequenti" _(L. Serianni, Grammatica italiana, XI, §368)._

Quindi, riprendendo i tuoi esempi:
1 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*i* Maria";
2 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*o* Maria";
3 - "al termine del percorso ci ha lasciat*a* Maria";
2 e 3 significano esattamente la stessa cosa (ma non la stessa di 1), come mi illudevo di aver già illustrato, solo che nel caso 2 non c'è l'accordo con il complemento oggetto (=Maria) e nel caso 3 sì.

Se invece giri la frase, come hai fatto dopo:
1 - Maria ci ha lasciat*i*;
2 - Maria ci ha lasciat*o*;
3 - Maria ci ha lasciat*a*;
Maria diventa sempre soggetto e la 3 è sbagliata.

Forse potrebbe esserti d'aiuto leggere discussione sulla concordanza del participio passato.


----------



## laurentius87

Questo è un dubbio linguistico che ho da tempo!

«Dottore, sa che l’ho trovata in forma?» o «sa che l’ho trovato in   forma?», per esempio.

Vedo che molti prediligono la forma femminile con il _lei_ (_Professore, ho tentato di chiamarla senza successo questa mattina_ e NON _Professore, ho tentato di chiamarlo_) e anch'io sono tra questi.


----------



## phiona

laurentius87 said:


> Vedo che molti prediligono la forma femminile con il _lei_ (_Professore, ho tentato di chiamarla senza successo questa mattina_ e NON _Professore, ho tentato di chiamarlo_) e anch'io sono tra questi.


Anch'io femminile. Assolutamente.
Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Femminile, concordo.


----------



## o-nami

phiona said:


> Anch'io femminile. Assolutamente.
> Ciao



Assolutamente femminile.


----------

